# Automatic banning of "good" members



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2011)

Our Akismet spam detecting system has been going full force these past few days. If you are banned, just be patient and Josh will un-ban you as soon as he sees it.

Our most recent ban - ee is Shelly (John). He has all of his messaging things de-activated (email and PM) so I couldn't let him know that we are aware of it. I've sent a PM to Josh, but he's not online right now. So be patient, John. He'll get to you eventually!


----------



## Edna (Apr 3, 2011)

Yvonne, you wouldn't need to put the word good in quotation marks, most of the time. How about chikat. Is she back from the banned?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope, she's still banned. Josh must have gone away for the week-end. I'm going to ask him to "bestow" the unbanning capability upon a moderator so we can take care of it in his absence.


----------



## Edna (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe she can tell us about her experiences as a banned person. She could call it "Voyage of the Banned."


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll bet its frustrating. I'm pretty much addicted to getting on the computer and reading the forum posts. It must be hell for her to have to actually be doing, for instance, *HOUSEWORK!!*


----------



## dmmj (Apr 3, 2011)

well since you are on all the time I would hope he would let you unban people who were wrongly banned, I thought it was strange that only he could do the unbanning of wrongly banned people.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 3, 2011)

I know the moderators can un-ban a member that we ourselves have banned, as I have done it. It would certainly be easier if we could un-ban the askimet victims as well


----------



## dmmj (Apr 3, 2011)

To be honest I don't know why josh stills uses the autoban software, we have a excellent team of mods one in particular who do a fantastic job of keeping spammers out, if it was just josh I could see him using autoban software, but he has a great team, I think he should consider getting rid of it, it seems to do more harm than good IMHO.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Shelly banned, I thought it might be because of his signature video! lol.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 3, 2011)

shelly is a him, and I think they would tell him before they banned him


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 3, 2011)

Aw, I'm considered a good member? *tear* 



Edna said:


> Maybe she can tell us about her experiences as a banned person. She could call it "Voyage of the Banned."



I could still read everything, I just couldn't post since obviously I was unable to login! 

Yvonne, I am addicted to my computer/this forum also. I can assure you, there was no housework that got done


----------



## Edna (Apr 3, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Aw, I'm considered a good member? *tear*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back! Now you're the un-banned We missed you!


----------



## DeanS (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome back Katie!


----------



## Candy (Apr 3, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Shelly banned, I thought it might be because of his signature video! lol.



Too Funny!


----------



## Laura (Apr 3, 2011)

now aldabraman is banned... real or not?


----------



## DocNezzy (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like it to me. Big line through his name on the member list.


----------



## John (Apr 4, 2011)

everyone can rest easy now,I have been unbanned also.lol


----------



## DocNezzy (Apr 4, 2011)

squamata said:


> everyone can rest easy now,I have been unbanned also.lol



Oh good! I was soooo worried! LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 4, 2011)

Now it looks like it is Aldabraman who has been gotten.


----------



## Edna (Apr 4, 2011)

Could we get some wagering going about who's next?


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 4, 2011)

Edna said:


> Could we get some wagering going about who's next?



That could be fun!


----------



## hopigirl (Apr 4, 2011)

OK, can some one tell Josh to fix me! This is ALDABRAMAN using Christie's membership. I thought it would have been fixed by now.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like Josh is online now so should be soon...hopefully


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 4, 2011)

hopigirl said:


> OK, can some one tell Josh to fix me! This is ALDABRAMAN using Christie's membership. I thought it would have been fixed by now.



He's been told. Looks like he is in here, so no doubt he should soon have you going again.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2011)

BACK, Thank you Josh! Not fun being a lurker! lol......



Laura said:


> now aldabraman is banned... real or not?



NOT,


----------



## Kristina (Apr 4, 2011)

I was banned TWICE, the first time, I literally almost DIED...


----------



## Fernando (Apr 4, 2011)

kyryah said:


> I was banned TWICE, the first time, I literally almost DIED...



Literally???


----------



## onarock (Apr 4, 2011)

LMFAO!!!



squamata said:


> everyone can rest easy now,I have been unbanned also.lol


----------



## african cake queen (Apr 5, 2011)

hi, how do you get banned? real or a mistake?i would hate to be a tortoise forum stalker. lindy


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 5, 2011)

When I tried to post I received a warning from some spam prevention system. If you keep trying to post...which I did *cough*...it bans you! 

When you're banned you're supposed to press the "Contact Us" button at the bottom...but it didn't work on my Macbook because I haven't set up the email messaging system. Soo I had to rely on people to notice that I was banned, and luckily they did


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Lindy:

Its a mistake. We have a spam program attached to the forum and Josh is trying to fix the settings so that it will catch the spammers when they first sign up on the forum. While he's fooling around with it, it sometimes bans members who aren't spammers. We haven't yet figured out why, but it happens.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2011)

We might need a ban lookout moderator! LOL.


----------



## african cake queen (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks lindy


----------

